# Biking in Geneva/ La Passportes du Soleil VTT



## rip. (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi,
I'm going to be in Geneva from June 20-30 and was wondering if anyone could tell me where I could find some good trails to ride. I've read a bit about La Passportes du Soleil VTT the Portes du Soleil. Is this event worth going to? What's it like? Thanks in advance.

Clem


----------



## fullsuspfuture (May 20, 2004)

*some info*

How far are you willing to travel to ride?
If you have a full day or two available you can make it easy over to the Valais area which is a bit further than Portes du Soleil.
There's a lot of riding around there.

I've rarely biked around the portes du soleil. It seems like it is a lot of lift served fireroads and downhill specific routes. I'll probably go there sometime to see what it is really like, but that is my impression. It depends on what kind of riding you like to do.

I haven't biked right around geneva, but from these posts (search 'geneva') these seem to be some possiblities:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=46337
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=103585&highlight=geneva

For the Valais area, a CD is available from:
(Also they have a Jura CD, which one end is close to Geneva)
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/beg/products/be_index.htm

Also there is good info at:
www.alpavista.ch


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

I am driving out on Friday and doing the passportes event,

Its 80k, 6k of downhill, all ski lift up. either sat or sunday, 30euro to enter, all route marked, and taking in both france and switzerland, with food at the major villages, I have never been to this event before, but my friends have, and they say its very good.

I like Les Gets/ Morzine area, I hear Chamonix is awesome.

Ap


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmm....this may come from left field, but you aren't going to Geneva for the WTO/OMC GATS meetings (on those dates) by chance, are you? A few of my Transport Canada colleagues are going...and it IS a small world. It looks like I'll have to defer for the September round...otherwise I would have been there with my ride next week as well.


----------

